# Cheap Upgrade for the Brake system



## SlowB14 (Sep 20, 2004)

98 duece double o se

need a cheap upgrade for the brakes since I have this fun habit of bending the stock gear, so i'm thinking stronger rotors, with calipers from another nissan....

So for those of you who have done this, what works, what to avoid, and where to get the parts.

If you haven't done this, don't post. I don't care about your uneducated opinion.

Thanks in advance, 

Paul


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

SlowB14 said:


> I don't care about your uneducated opinion.


so uh, i dont know if people are going to be so willing to help if you're going to be so rude.


----------



## SlowB14 (Sep 20, 2004)

Tavel said:


> so uh, i dont know if people are going to be so willing to help if you're going to be so rude.


it's not rude to ask for people to not post if they don't know what they're talking about. It's being forward. 

I've had experiences on this site before where people just throw in their useless opinion and jack thread. Kinda like your post...it has nothing to do with brakes....


----------



## Bryan200sx (Jan 23, 2003)

SlowB14 said:


> it's not rude to ask for people to not post if they don't know what they're talking about. It's being forward.
> 
> I've had experiences on this site before where people just throw in their useless opinion and jack thread. Kinda like your post...it has nothing to do with brakes....


Well since you have been on this site a while you should know to search. NX2000 brakes bolt right up. All you need a cailpers, torque mounts, rotors and brake pads. 

If you would have searched you wouldent have had to make a thread to begin with.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

ummmm, you can be rude all you want, but you realize your asking for one of the most common sentra mods? i have a feeling you didnt search AT ALL. a simple search will net you a years worth of reading. and instead of making an entirly new thread, just pm a person you know has them.

heres a hint........ 
heres another 
and another! 
OMG another!


----------



## SlowB14 (Sep 20, 2004)

Actually I did do a search...but I didn't feel like sifting through the crap...and there was a lot of crap.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

SlowB14 said:


> Actually I did do a search...but I didn't feel like sifting through the crap...and there was a lot of crap.


So you're basically saying you refuse to help yourself to the information that is easily obtainable either here on the forums or by looking through the back issues of NPM.. 


Sorry but I think if you are asking for people to help you then should be a little more humble


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

www.sentra.net

read through the brake section, there's no "crap" there, seeing as you have to be spoonfed... btw, that's being straight forward.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

im sorry but i think thats what its coming to, idk whats crap about it? i did that. go to NPM and search there, read and then go to srforum and to the classifides, you can buy everything you need for as cheap as $180. its not fair to tell newbs to search and then decide your just gona make a new thread and not search your self (im not saying you yell at the newbs, but im sure you have.......everyone does)

srforum has stickies on the matter, if you know what the mod is....i dont know what more you need to know?


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

SlowB14 said:


> 98 duece double o se


And you mentioned other people posting useless crap?

It's a 200SX SE...


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

myoung said:


> And you mentioned other people posting useless crap?
> 
> It's a 200SX SE...


thats what that ment!??!!!!! i just skiped it and didnt bother lol


----------



## SlowB14 (Sep 20, 2004)

myoung said:


> And you mentioned other people posting useless crap?
> 
> It's a 200SX SE...


It was a joke, haha. Good god....just delete this post then. Since I can't seem to find an edit function.


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

edit function is only availible for a day or so to keep people from editing archived threads. 

i told you to be nicer, you gave me lip, you got flamed. nice job :cheers:

when i was writing my post i had the linky's all clipboarded out, ready to go...but i thought better of spoonfeeding your ingratful behind.


----------



## SlowB14 (Sep 20, 2004)

Tavel said:


> i told you to be nicer, you gave me lip, you got flamed. nice job :cheers:
> .


i'm trying to care, and I thought this should be deleted because this thread is worthless.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

The thread was worthless the second it was started. go back and look at the search you previously did and start sifting.
If people wouldn't post threads like this, then the search results wouldn't be full of trash. see how that works?


----------



## SlowB14 (Sep 20, 2004)

Matt93SE said:


> The thread was worthless the second it was started. go back and look at the search you previously did and start sifting.
> If people wouldn't post threads like this, then the search results wouldn't be full of trash. see how that works?


Hmm....that looks like what i posted in the previous post....odd...


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Tavel said:


> ingratful


Hey, a new word. Combines ungrateful and ingrate. Mind if I use it?


----------



## 98Midnight (Apr 23, 2004)

"Just another dumb kid with a B14"


This is a 100% accurate statement. :loser:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

How much is cheap?
If you want to not spend a lot, starting with upgraded street pads (that have less fade, stronger bite and are more rotor friendly) and brake fluid is a good start. If that doesnt suit your fancy, then consider a caliper and rotor upgrade.


----------

